
Ubuntu 18.04 will get a 10-year support lifespan - webmaven
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mark-shuttleworth-reveals-ubuntu-18-04-will-get-a-10-year-support-lifespan/
======
craftyguy
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18459359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18459359)

------
taeric
This sounds huge. I'm hoping it is a trend that is either already common and I
didn't realize it, or that catches on in the industry.

The rapid iteration of many parts of our industry is fun, at times. There is
something for stability of foundation, though.

Edit: Copied this into the original posting...

------
jpalomaki
I think it is starting to make sense for Microsoft to have their own Linux
distro for servers.

However acquiring Canonical may not be the way to do it. I don’t see any point
for them to promote Linux on desktop. Buying Canonical and then getting rid of
desktop side would be bad PR.

~~~
gaius
Time to dust off the old Xenix brand!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenix#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenix#History)

